# Tex's sighting 3 OTT's



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I shoot over the top and have since 2000, before that I was a instinctive shooter and still do when shooting moving targets. I have always twisted my bands about 90 degrees and have some tell me that if i did not it would improve my shooting. Well I tried through the fork and around the outside, so I did not twist and it did not help me, but what ever butters your corn is OK with me. First photo about 2005, second photo about 2008 and third photo about 2011. Two Shooting Star classics and a Saunders Hawk. Note the different shapes of the two classics!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I shoot a little of every style.

OTT, TTF, PFS, tubes, flats, office rubber, even frameless.

I do limit my ammo - .177 bbs, 6mm airsoft, 1/4-inch steel, 5/8-inch steel, 3/8-inch steel, .36 cal lead, 1/2-inch glass, 5/8-inch glass, 1/2-inch steel, .44 cal lead. I have some clay, but haven't shot it yet.

I have a great time, but haven't managed to win a tournament yet. Hmmm.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

KawKan said:


> I shoot a little of every style.
> 
> OTT, TTF, PFS, tubes, flats, office rubber, even frameless.
> 
> ...


Hey KK, have you shot those new bands yet? With smooth tips and 1/2 inch steel I bet you get over 2000 shots!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot a little of every style.
> ...


I haven't shot them yet, Bill, but I'll let you know when I fire them up!

Thanks again!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is Nell showing off her shooting form with a Hunting Star. She loved to shoot Cans. Oh how I miss her!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I shoot over the top and have since 2000, before that I was a instinctive shooter and still do when shooting moving targets. I have always twisted my bands about 90 degrees and have some tell me that if i did not it would improve my shooting. Well I tried through the fork and around the outside, so I did not twist and it did not help me, but what ever butters your corn is OK with me. First photo about 2005, second photo about 2008 and third photo about 2011. Two Shooting Star classics and a Saunders Hawk. Note the different shapes of the two classics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, contact lenses are out of the question?

THWACK!


----------

